# New Fish supply store???



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I was in New West the other day at 5th and 12th and noticed that someone's setting up a new aquarium store. Not sure if they're sponsor's on here but does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Keans aquatics, 604-528-9971 there going to sell used equipment as well


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe this is Albert and Eric? they had been talking about it a while back.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

It is Eric's new store.

Rich


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

couch said:


> It is Eric's new store.
> 
> Rich


Eric's probably the most knowledgeable person around in regards to fish. If we're talking about Eric that use to work at the fish store on scott rd.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not his store..some guy named bill. I believe Eric will be working there ......so I hear.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

April said:


> It's not his store..some guy named bill. I believe Eric will be working there ......so I hear.


I think you got it correct April. I believe the owner's name is "Bill" and Eric Talson is the manager. The name of the store is "Keana's Aquatic".


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just dropped by the store while in New West today and Eric has a lots of African cichlids and used equipment as reasonable prices. Depending what you're looking for you may find what you've been looking for. Worth the visit


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I talked to Eric today. Right now he has over 20 varieties African Cichlids, including peacocks, electric yellows, electric blues and red zebras. Also has some nice endlers and a breeding pair of red shoulder severums. The Africans are selling $10 for a trio. Nice fish!



stlove1 said:


> Just dropped by the store while in New West today and Eric has a lots of African cichlids and used equipment as reasonable prices. Depending what you're looking for you may find what you've been looking for. Worth the visit


----------



## chobes (Mar 22, 2011)

It's closed any one know why


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if im not mistaken.....they went out of business already


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

i spoke with Eric on his moving day, and he said the landlord upped the monthly to an unreasonable amount. The next door tenant had already moved, and probably the landlord either wanted to cover his rental shortfall, or he just wanted to squeeze everyone out to redevelop that property.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Has Eric found a new place ?


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

not as yet, but him and Albert are doing garage sales every non-rainy Saturday. He is around the Lougheed Mall area, and he said they put up tons of posters that show locations and time.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kinda funny, when you google Alberts place with satellite view you can see its a yard sale there lol He's right around the corner from me, I will have to get by there again soon


----------

